# La Roma vicina a Deulofeu. Può arrivare se parte Dzeko.



## admin (27 Gennaio 2018)

Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, la Roma ha bloccato Deulofeu. Lo spagnolo potrà arrivare in giallorosso in caso di partenza di Dzeko. La formula, prestito oneroso ad 1 milione e diritto di riscatto a 15 milioni.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (27 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, la Roma ha bloccato Deulofeu. Lo spagnolo potrà arrivare in giallorosso in caso di partenza di Dzeko. La formula, prestito oneroso ad 1 milione e diritto di riscatto a 15 milioni.



Davvero non capisco come possano non pensarci a queste condizioni.
Non so che pensare.. avranno le proprie ragioni.


----------



## Djici (27 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, la Roma ha bloccato Deulofeu. Lo spagnolo potrà arrivare in giallorosso in caso di partenza di Dzeko. La formula, prestito oneroso ad 1 milione e diritto di riscatto a 15 milioni.



Prezzo scontatissimo... e sopratutto DIRITTO?
Assurdo non provarci.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, la Roma ha bloccato Deulofeu. Lo spagnolo potrà arrivare in giallorosso in caso di partenza di Dzeko. La formula, prestito oneroso ad 1 milione e diritto di riscatto a 15 milioni.



Strano che non chiedano l'obbligo, mah!


----------



## Miracle1980 (27 Gennaio 2018)

Se queste sono le condizioni...ci sono due possibilità. 
- Siamo stupidi noi 
- Sappiamo che Deulofeu ha qualche grosso difetto comportamentale

Con i prezzi che girano non riesco a pensare ad altro.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Gennaio 2018)

Meglio un Deulofeu a 15 oggi o un Chiesa(o chi per lui) a 40-50 a giugno?

Sembrate le vedove di Taarabt. Poi ci si lamenta della mentalità mediocre dei tifosi mi raccomando.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Meglio un Deulofeu a 15 oggi o un Chiesa(o chi per lui) a 40-50 a giugno?
> 
> Sembrate le vedove di Taarabt. Poi ci si lamenta della mentalità mediocre dei tifosi mi raccomando.



A parte che non credo la cifra sia quella, ma non penso che avremo molto da spendere in estate. Deulofeu è un buon compromesso tra prezzo, età e un peso specifico tale da non schiacciare Calhanoglu.


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Gennaio 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Se queste sono le condizioni...ci sono due possibilità.
> - Siamo stupidi noi
> - Sappiamo che *Deulofeu ha qualche grosso difetto comportamentale*
> 
> Con i prezzi che girano non riesco a pensare ad altro.



Ragazzi, sono mesi che lo scrivo senza che nessuno ci faccia caso. Non a caso il Barça l'ha sballottato qua e là senza pensarci due volte ed è pronta a farlo di nuovo. A parte vedere pochissimo la porta, persino in un Barça in cui segna anche il magazziniere, Deulofeu da quando è nelle giovanili che crede di essere l'autentico fenomeno della cantera. È, diciamo, abbastanza un montato. Poi magari con l'età cambierà, però non so... per dire, Messi (che è davvero un fenomeno) ha un'umiltà, uno spirito di sacrificio e una dedizione in allenamento che Deulofeu si sogna, e certamente potrebbe permettersi atteggiamenti da star che invece non ha mai.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Gennaio 2018)

speriamo di non mangiarci le mani come con elshaarawy,ancora non capisco perchè lo abbiamo regalato alla roma


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Gennaio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, sono mesi che lo scrivo senza che nessuno ci faccia caso. Non a caso il Barça l'ha sballottato qua e là senza pensarci due volte ed è pronta a farlo di nuovo. A parte vedere pochissimo la porta, persino in un Barça in cui segna anche il magazziniere, Deulofeu da quando è nelle giovanili che crede di essere l'autentico fenomeno della cantera. È, diciamo, abbastanza un montato. Poi magari con l'età cambierà, però non so... per dire, Messi (che è davvero un fenomeno) ha un'umiltà, uno spirito di sacrificio e una dedizione in allenamento che Deulofeu si sogna, e certamente potrebbe permettersi atteggiamenti da star che invece non ha mai.



Ma tu hai idea di quanto sia montato Bonaventura? O lo stesso Abate? Per non parlare di Bonucci. Se adesso non si prende un giocatore solo perché crede nelle sue qualità, siamo veramente alla frutta.
Ne ho sentite di tutte ormai per giustificare questo non mercato.
Siamo passati dal non voler mettere in difficoltà Calhanoglu (povera stellina), valorizzare gli uomini che si hanno ( ma quindi con l'obiettivo di venderli in estate?) adesso anche perché è montato.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Gennaio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Meglio un Deulofeu a 15 oggi o un Chiesa(o chi per lui) a 40-50 a giugno?
> 
> Sembrate le vedove di Taarabt. Poi ci si lamenta della mentalità mediocre dei tifosi mi raccomando.



ma cosa avrebbe fatto di grazia Chiesa per valere 50 mln?


----------



## Cataldinho (27 Gennaio 2018)

Prestito 1+15 con diritto? Sorvolando sulle qualità tecniche, sarebbe da andarci anche solo per infastidire la Roma. La storia che non si fa mercato per tutelare Chalanoglu (e Borini  ) è per forza una cavolata. Si è deciso di non mettere le mani al portafoglio punto e basta.


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2018)

Ma non credete che il ragionamento fatto su Deulofeu sia un attimino più lungimirante?

La domanda è, il ragazzo ci farebbe comodo nei prossimi sei mesi? Senz'altro si, ma nei prossimi anni ci farebbe altrettanto comodo? Forse qui la società si è risposta con un secco no, per i prossimi anni hanno in testa altri obiettivi, altri giocatori.

Il ragazzo lo scorso anno ha fatto bene, è stato visto da vicino, probabilmente hanno capito essere un buonissimo giocatore ma niente di più, troppo discontinuo per esser da grande piazza, ed il Milan li vuole tornare. 

Per me sul mercato abbiamo in testa giocatori diversi per la prossima estate in quel ruolo, tutto li.

Comunque si parla che il Barca lo ceda solamente a titolo definitivo, prestito ma con obbligo.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Gennaio 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Prestito 1+15 con diritto? Sorvolando sulle qualità tecniche, sarebbe da andarci anche solo per infastidire la Roma. La storia che non si fa mercato per tutelare Chalanoglu (e Borini  ) è per forza una cavolata. Si è deciso di non mettere le mani al portafoglio punto e basta.



Quindi stagione intera buttata via, secondo me restando cosi non abbiamo nessuna opzione di tornare in Champions.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Gennaio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma non credete che il ragionamento fatto su Deulofeu sia un attimino più lungimirante?
> 
> La domanda è, il ragazzo ci farebbe comodo nei prossimi sei mesi? Senz'altro si, ma nei prossimi anni ci farebbe altrettanto comodo? Forse qui la società si è risposta con un secco no, per i prossimi anni hanno in testa altri obiettivi, altri giocatori.
> 
> ...



Ma l'ipotesi invece che Mirabelli non abbia voluto riprenderlo perché pallino della vecchia proprietà? Non è che magari Mirabelli prendendolo certificherebbe qualche errore commesso in estate? è una supposizione eh, per carità non vorrei che adesso commentassero i mirabellers pronti a cercare qualche altra mirabolante fantasia per giustificare questo non mercato.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Gennaio 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Quindi stagione intera buttata via, secondo me restando cosi non abbiamo nessuna opzione di tornare in Champions.



Quello che fa rabbia è questo. In qualunque modo la si voglia vedere non c'è un motivo logico per non cercare di rinforzarci.
Vogliamo tornare in champions? ma preferiamo non aumentare le chance avendo magari qualche giocatore con caratteristiche tecniche diverse rispetto alla rosa, per non disturbare quelli che già ci sono. 
Abbiamo ancora l'europa league per poterci provare, ma niente. 
Siamo in semifinale di coppa italia, magari che so provare a vincere un trofeo fa così schifo?
Io boh veramente, non riesco a trovare una logica in tutto questo.


----------



## Cataldinho (27 Gennaio 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Quindi stagione intera buttata via, secondo me restando cosi non abbiamo nessuna opzione di tornare in Champions.



La vedo come te, ma le uniche spiegazioni che posso darmi è che o non ci sono soldi o ritengono per davvero di avere una rosa completa, ma quest'ultima ipotesi è per me assurda.



Jino ha scritto:


> Ma non credete che il ragionamento fatto su Deulofeu sia un attimino più lungimirante?
> 
> La domanda è, il ragazzo ci farebbe comodo nei prossimi sei mesi? Senz'altro si, ma nei prossimi anni ci farebbe altrettanto comodo? Forse qui la società si è risposta con un secco no, per i prossimi anni hanno in testa altri obiettivi, altri giocatori.
> 
> ...



Deulofeu ha 23 anni, è un giocatore veloce tecnico e anche parecchio versatile, a differenza di Suso che è molto forte in un fondamentale, ma quasi nullo sul resto e di un Chalanoglu che fino ad ora ha dimostrato di non valere più di Honda. 
Ma anche nell'ipotesi in cui il turco si dimostri il giocatore che si sperava essere in estate, è impensabile pensare di poter essere competitivi senza giocatori altrettanto validi da alternare. Altrimenti si fa la fine di Napoli e Roma, che fanno si bene, ma in fondo poi è sempre la Juve che arriva davanti.
Secondo me Deulofeu a quelle cifre, ammesso che siano realmente quelle, è regalato. Non sarà un campionissimo, ma è un giocatore che ha digerito abbastanza bene la serie A, e non è cosa così scontata.
Hanno venduto Niang che non è nemmeno un giocatore di pallone a 13 milioni, non credo che con Deulofeu ci si possa andare a perdere.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Gennaio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Quello che fa rabbia è questo. In qualunque modo la si voglia vedere non c'è un motivo logico per non cercare di rinforzarci.
> Vogliamo tornare in champions? ma preferiamo non aumentare le chance avendo magari qualche giocatore con caratteristiche tecniche diverse rispetto alla rosa, per non disturbare quelli che già ci sono.
> Abbiamo ancora l'europa league per poterci provare, ma niente.
> Siamo in semifinale di coppa italia, magari che so provare a vincere un trofeo fa così schifo?
> Io boh veramente, non riesco a trovare una logica in tutto questo.



Infatti io sono arrabbiatissimo perche sono convinto che con Gattuso possiamo lottare fino alla fine per un posto in Champions.


----------



## Djici (27 Gennaio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me sul mercato abbiamo in testa giocatori diversi per la prossima estate in quel ruolo, tutto li.



Nessuno sa di preciso cosa accadra in estate... ma il rischio di rimanere delusi al momento e altissimo sopratutto se si pensa che Deulofeu e considerato come "non da Milan" perche arriverano giocatori "veri".

Sul mercato degli esterni offensivi, sono in pochi quelli che sono migliori dello spagnolo... inoltre quelli non li cedono (ma pure se li cedessero, costano prezzi assurdi e hanno ingaggi folli).

Quindi una volta che hai tolto i fenomeni e quelli incedibili, rimangono giocatori che non sono certezze e che rischiano di avere un ambientamento difficile in Italia.

Con Deulofeu vai sul sicuro... sapendo inoltre che e duttile e puo giocare in piu posizioni e piu moduli.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Gennaio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Nessuno sa di preciso cosa accadra in estate... ma il rischio di rimanere delusi al momento e altissimo sopratutto se si pensa che Deulofeu e considerato come "non da Milan" perche arriverano giocatori "veri".
> 
> Sul mercato degli esterni offensivi, sono in pochi quelli che sono migliori dello spagnolo... inoltre quelli non li cedono (ma pure se li cedessero, costano prezzi assurdi e hanno ingaggi folli).



Quoto assolutamente, altro che aspettare l'estate con l'in**r in Champions e noi fuori Fassone e Mirabelli devono andare via.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Gennaio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma non credete che il ragionamento fatto su Deulofeu sia un attimino più lungimirante?
> 
> La domanda è, il ragazzo ci farebbe comodo nei prossimi sei mesi? Senz'altro si, ma nei prossimi anni ci farebbe altrettanto comodo? Forse qui la società si è risposta con un secco no, per i prossimi anni hanno in testa altri obiettivi, altri giocatori.
> 
> ...



troppo discontinuo.. veramente 

non so voi ma mi fa rabbia vedere una partita da fenomeno e 3 partite da 4 in pagella 

che spreco


----------



## Milanista (27 Gennaio 2018)

Mmm invece il gran colpo del magnifico duo, Calhanoglu? Ah lui si che è continuo, 7 fisso in pagella.

Deulofeu tutta la vita.


----------



## Aron (27 Gennaio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> troppo discontinuo.. veramente
> 
> non so voi ma mi fa rabbia vedere una partita da fenomeno e 3 partite da 4 in pagella
> 
> che spreco



C'è da dire che ha 23 anni e che a Barcellona non si trova bene. E' ancora presto per ritenerlo Menez. 

Con la Roma sapremo di che pasta è fatto.


----------



## Jino (28 Gennaio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma l'ipotesi invece che Mirabelli non abbia voluto riprenderlo perché pallino della vecchia proprietà? Non è che magari Mirabelli prendendolo certificherebbe qualche errore commesso in estate? è una supposizione eh, per carità non vorrei che adesso commentassero i mirabellers pronti a cercare qualche altra mirabolante fantasia per giustificare questo non mercato.



Non può essere un errore di Mirabelli, anche se l'avesse voluto tenere non c'era modo, l'accordo era chiaro: il giocatore sarebbe stato riscattato e tornava a Barcellona.


----------



## Jino (28 Gennaio 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> La vedo come te, ma le uniche spiegazioni che posso darmi è che o non ci sono soldi o ritengono per davvero di avere una rosa completa, ma quest'ultima ipotesi è per me assurda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ri-premetto che a me il ragazzo piace e lo rivorrei domani con noi, ma pure ora che è sul mercato hai notato chi lo vuole? Per il Napoli è una terza scelta, dietro a Verdi e Politano, tutt'altro che fenomeni...per l'Inter tanto chiacchiericcio ma hanno in testa altri obiettivi, cosi come la Roma tante chiacchiere. 

La verità è che su questo giocatore non c'è nessuna grande squadra, ci sono solamente squadre medie o qualche grande decaduta, non è che forse è un tantino sopravvalutato?

Ed ecco che mi ricollego alla mia teoria, è un buonissimo giocatore che ci farebbe comodo nell'immediato, ma per il prossimo anno i nostri dirigenti hanno in testa probabilmente giocatori che sperano possano arrivare a livelli di rendimento più alti dello spagnolo, il cui talento è indubbio ma che ha sempre dimostrato tanta discontinuità.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Gennaio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ri-premetto che a me il ragazzo piace e lo rivorrei domani con noi, ma pure ora che è sul mercato hai notato chi lo vuole? Per il Napoli è una terza scelta, dietro a Verdi e Politano, tutt'altro che fenomeni...per l'Inter tanto chiacchiericcio ma hanno in testa altri obiettivi, cosi come la Roma tante chiacchiere.
> 
> La verità è che su questo giocatore non c'è nessuna grande squadra, ci sono solamente squadre medie o qualche grande decaduta, non è che forse è un tantino sopravvalutato?
> 
> Ed ecco che mi ricollego alla mia teoria, è un buonissimo giocatore che ci farebbe comodo nell'immediato, ma per il prossimo anno i nostri dirigenti hanno in testa probabilmente giocatori che sperano possano arrivare a livelli di rendimento più alti dello spagnolo, il cui talento è indubbio ma che ha sempre dimostrato tanta discontinuità.


----------



## vannu994 (28 Gennaio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ri-premetto che a me il ragazzo piace e lo rivorrei domani con noi, ma pure ora che è sul mercato hai notato chi lo vuole? Per il Napoli è una terza scelta, dietro a Verdi e Politano, tutt'altro che fenomeni...per l'Inter tanto chiacchiericcio ma hanno in testa altri obiettivi, cosi come la Roma tante chiacchiere.
> 
> La verità è che su questo giocatore non c'è nessuna grande squadra, ci sono solamente squadre medie o qualche grande decaduta, non è che forse è un tantino sopravvalutato?
> 
> Ed ecco che mi ricollego alla mia teoria, è un buonissimo giocatore che ci farebbe comodo nell'immediato, ma per il prossimo anno i nostri dirigenti hanno in testa probabilmente giocatori che sperano possano arrivare a livelli di rendimento più alti dello spagnolo, il cui talento è indubbio ma che ha sempre dimostrato tanta discontinuità.



Mi trovi d'accordo su tutto, lasciami però aggiungere che quando lo vedevo giocare mi metteva un nervoso incredibile, faceva tutto bene poi però cercava sempre il dribbling di troppo o la giocata sbagliata, poi creando molto una volta su 10 ci prendeva, però troppo poco incisivo secondo me


----------



## Garrincha (28 Gennaio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ri-premetto che a me il ragazzo piace e lo rivorrei domani con noi, ma pure ora che è sul mercato hai notato chi lo vuole? Per il Napoli è una terza scelta, dietro a Verdi e Politano, tutt'altro che fenomeni...per l'Inter tanto chiacchiericcio ma hanno in testa altri obiettivi, cosi come la Roma tante chiacchiere.
> 
> La verità è che su questo giocatore non c'è nessuna grande squadra, ci sono solamente squadre medie o qualche grande decaduta, non è che forse è un tantino sopravvalutato?
> 
> Ed ecco che mi ricollego alla mia teoria, è un buonissimo giocatore che ci farebbe comodo nell'immediato, ma per il prossimo anno i nostri dirigenti hanno in testa probabilmente giocatori che sperano possano arrivare a livelli di rendimento più alti dello spagnolo, il cui talento è indubbio ma che ha sempre dimostrato tanta discontinuità.



Se c'è il diritto di riscatto e non obbligo semplicemente non lo eserciti in estate, sfrutti un giocatore che vuole andare al mondiale per cui sarà motivato in un ruolo che non hai e sono tutti contenti


----------



## Garrincha (28 Gennaio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Meglio un Deulofeu a 15 oggi o un Chiesa(o chi per lui) a 40-50 a giugno?
> 
> Sembrate le vedove di Taarabt. Poi ci si lamenta della mentalità mediocre dei tifosi mi raccomando.



Hai dimenticato Keane, Kroos e Mueller


----------



## DrHouse (28 Gennaio 2018)

Deulofeu vicino Napoli (primi di gennaio)
Deulofeu vicino Inter (metà gennaio)
Deulofeu vicino Roma (fine gennaio)

Secondo me il localizzatore dello smartphone non funzione bene


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Gennaio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma cosa avrebbe fatto di grazia Chiesa per valere 50 mln?



Qualche gol in più, una crescita costante nel giro di 2 stagioni. Oltre ad essere molto più continuo. 

Sembrate le vedove di Taarabt qualche anno fa. Vi state facendo venire gli isterismi per uno che non ha mai fatto nulla in carriera se non essere spedito come un pacco postale.


----------



## Djici (28 Gennaio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Qualche gol in più, una crescita costante nel giro di 2 stagioni. Oltre ad essere molto più continuo.
> 
> Sembrate le vedove di Taarabt qualche anno fa. Vi state facendo venire gli isterismi per uno che non ha mai fatto nulla in carriera se non essere spedito come un pacco postale.



Premesso che Chiesa a me piace tanto... vai a guardare le statistiche di Deulofeu l'anno scorso e di Chiesa quest'anno.
Non vedo i qualche gol in più (eppure ha giocato più minuti) e ha numeri inferiori quasi dapertutto.
Certo ha 3 anni in meno, cosa da non sottovalutare... ma se Chiesa costa 40 o 50 mln Deulofeu pure a 25 e proprio regalato.

Inoltre schifi taarabt... magari avercelo.
Non perché è un fenomeno ma ha proprio le caratteristiche che mancano a questa squadra.
Se poi mi dici che sono tutti scarsi ti dico che pure a me piace sognare i Neymar e Hazard...


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Gennaio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Premesso che Chiesa a me piace tanto... vai a guardare le statistiche di Deulofeu l'anno scorso e di Chiesa quest'anno.
> Non vedo i qualche gol in più (eppure ha giocato più minuti) e ha numeri inferiori quasi dapertutto.
> Certo ha 3 anni in meno, cosa da non sottovalutare... ma se Chiesa costa 40 o 50 mln Deulofeu pure a 25 e proprio regalato.
> 
> ...



this.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Gennaio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non può essere un errore di Mirabelli, anche se l'avesse voluto tenere non c'era modo, l'accordo era chiaro: il giocatore sarebbe stato riscattato e tornava a Barcellona.



per errore estivo intendo quello di aver preso Calhanoglu e Borini.


----------

